# Barometric/Manifold Pressure Signals. P1553. VC auto scan log supplied. Please help!



## hepworthbadboy (Feb 10, 2011)

Monday,14,February,2011,16:47:21:04451
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: WVWZZZ1JZ3W263187 Mileage: 122120km/75881miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 036 906 034 DR
Component: MARELLI 4MV G 4566 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 01266 
VCID: 65C43DB4D5E7
WVWZZZ1JZ3W263187 VWZ7Z0B6053965

1 Fault Found:
17961 - Barometric / Manifold Pressure Signals: Implausible Correlation 
P1553 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0011266
Shop #: WSC 01266 785 00200
VCID: 346290F02EBD

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 A
Component: 27 AIRBAG VW51 01 0006 
Coding: 12855
Shop #: WSC 01266 
VCID: 224E66A88449

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 B
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0002 
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 01266 
VCID: 306A9CE0DAA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 946 AX
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V13 
Coding: 17413
Shop #: WSC 00417 
VCID: 8718973C8FAB
WVWZZZ1JZ3W263187 VWZ7Z0B6053965

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00417 
VCID: F0EADCE09A25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 B
Component: 6G Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 01266 
VCID: 3666AAF838C1

Part No: 1C2959802A
Component: 6G Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C2959801A
Component: 6G Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 6G Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 6G Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1J0 035 186 D
Component: Radio BNO 0006 
Coding: 02403
Shop #: WSC 01266 
VCID: 26467AB8E861

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



This is the auto scan log for a Bora i have in the workshop at the moment. I have posted original details of this problem yesterday so if you want the full story of the car and its issues then please just look a few threads down and read about it, sorry i'd retype it all but i'm up to my eyeballs at work. Any guidance with this fault would be great, really lost with it, was originally a different code coming up, i removed and cleaned TB and now this code is coming up all the time with the ABS code just saying that the engine module has a fault. If you need any more info please look at the thread from yesterday about Bora, literally a few threads down from this. Or contact me and i'll try to furnish you with any info you need. Really don't want to lose this to the dealer . Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Retyping it doesn't make sense, but providing a link does:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5186357

Manifold pressure is in MVB 002.4. The ambient pressure sensor doesn't seem to be shown directly, but there's an altitude correction factor in MVB 006.4, which ranges from -30.0-+5.0 %, which I believe is based on that sensor, so have a look at what you see there as well.

-Uwe-


----------

